# 2004 Manistee Salmon/Trout Fun Tournament



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Gentlemen and Ladies,
The time draws near for another outing of the Michigan-Sportsman gang. (Keep in mind that this adventure is not sponsored by Michigan-Sportsman.com, but rather an outing of the members and friends).

WHEN: Saturday, September 4th 

WHERE: Manistee, Michigan launching from the public launch at the piers (1st St. Beach)

CAMPING: InstaLaunch Campground on the Big Manistee R. just before it flows into Manistee Lake near the intersection of US31 and M55

TIME: Fishing begins at 5AM and ends at 11AM. Meet in the SW corner of the 1st St. Beach Public Launch (south pier) at 12 noon to pay entry fees and weigh-in 

POT LUCK FEAST: Immediately following the weigh-in (some stationary charcoal grills are available) Clean your fish AFTER the meal and Meet n' Greet

COST: $20 per boat plus $10 "Biggest Fish Prize" totaling $30 per boat

POINTS:
Lake Trout 5
Coho 10
Chinook/King 15
Steelhead 20
Browns 25

The winner is determined by a total of points and pounds

LIMITS: A maximum of 6 rods per boat and 6 fish may be weighed.

MOTEL INFO: Email me for information

FRIDAY NIGHT: Those of us who will be here should get together someplace????

FISHING INFO: This is a fun tournament and information is willingly and freely shared among boats.

SIGN-UP: Email me at [email protected] or through the site if you plan on joining in the fun. Include the names of your crew members and boat name. If they are on the site include their member name. Also put a notice in the Outings Forum thread of your intent to join us. 

RULES CLARIFICATION: 
Last year the use of cut bait was not sanctioned by the same body, but this year it is.

The decision to disallow the use of barbs on DonP's hooks has been deferred due to a similar case being tried in the Supreme's Court.

THE CHALLENGE: Team Danno shall not be denied!!!!!!!! This year we'll have our secret weapon back....Toto!!!!

There it is guys n' gals! The gauntlet has been tossed and soon all eyes shall be pointed northward to the little hamlet of Manistee as it sits snug on the shore of the big blue water of Lake Michigan. In sportshops, at marinas, and public launch sites all across the Great Lakes region. At Pro Bass stores and Cabela's down in Dundee, the conversations will focus on this upcoming tournament. The world will stand hushed for those ten hours when we will be out on the lake endeavoring to be the Big Fish. 

Newspapers, television, and radio are all gearing up to cover this momentous event. Dan Rather, Tom Brokow, Wolf Blitzer, and others have made their hotel reservations. Producers, directors, camera crews, and sound personnel are beginning to gasther their gear, gear up their plans, tighten their loins and unslacken their sinnew. The piscatorial event of the year is soon to arrive.

The time draws near!!!!!!!
_________________


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Meee... meee.... meeee.... count me in on this one!! :woohoo1:

Actually... it will be Spanky (with his chartreuse Speedo)... my newest crew member SalmonSlayer and myself this year on the "Pete & RePete" back to defend the title!

Hey Whit... what is all this talk about cut bait anyway? That stuff doesn't work!!! :evil: Heck... I am going to use some of the leftover fried perch from the fish fry Friday evening for bait!! :corkysm55 

Ooops... maybe I better rethink that... prolly won't be any perch leftover!!.... especially after seeing how some of these M-S members (including yours truly) can put away the food at these outings!!

As for getting together Friday evening... I am still planning for the fish fry (perch/bluegill/walleye) to begin about 6:00-6:30ish (can be a bit later too) at campsite #12 at the Insta-Launch campground. If I were a betting man.... I would hazard a bet that there might be a few adult barley pops to go around too!! :lol: 


p.s. Thank goodness the cases were backlogged in the  Supreme Moderators court so the case to "disallow the use of barbs on DonP's hooks" will not be heard until an agreeable date after the tourney!! :lol:


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Team Bluedevil and crew will be there looking to improve on the 3rd place finish we had last year. I am sure Captian Matt has a few tricks up his sleeve to knock the Pete & Repete out of first place :lol:


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Tricks, HA:lol: 
I have so many tricks up my sleeve's that I am glad I have a four man crew because I will need there sleeve's too.:yikes: 

Cut bait!! Who needs cut bait, I found Nemo last weekend.:lol: 
Man that little guy can find some fish. 

On a serious note, I am planning on being there Friday midday sometime. All depends on that damn work thing, but will definatly be there sometime Fri.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Team Severus will be there once again this year for the fun. Brian Stone will crew and I will captain the _Colossus,_ my 16 ft. Lund. We're staying at Insta-Launch near Catfishhoge and Sixshooter. 

'Nuff said. See y'all there. :corkysm55


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

I'd love to get in on this, word has it that it's a good time!

If anyone is looking for a crewmember, let me know. I'm a pro by no means but I can find my way around the back of a boat.

Mitch


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

Mitch, 

I need a crewman, you are more than welcome to join me for this one! Let me know if you would like go along.

Rick


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Well as revealed prior, I will be aboard the "Pete & RePete" this year with DonP and Spanky. As a character witness, I am not allowed to say much about the use of barbs on Don's boat. :shhh: However, under the free speech act, let me be the first to say you guys are in for some trouble should you attempt to dethrone the Pete & RePete from it's well deserved title of Manistee Champion! :evil: Can someone please exlpain to me what "cutbait" is and why the hype about it??!!?! :mischeif: Hey Don, we will have to get together to tie up some more of those "secret cookie rigs"!!!  

I will be staying across from Don and Dan in my camper in lot #2 (i think that's the one). I'll be getting there sometime Thursday night hopefully or if not, first thing Friday morning and staying till sunday afternoonish. I got a few bluegill in canada this year (300 myself) so I'll be bringing some for the fish fry on Friday! YUMMY :corkysm55


----------



## catfishhoge (Mar 16, 2001)

I am not sure about the cutbait but I do know the last guy on the pete & repete that asked about it never made it back to the dock!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

catfishhoge said:


> I am not sure about the cutbait but I do know the last guy on the pete & repete that asked about it never made it back to the dock!


Ahh yes! Missing in action!

Perhaps it is time that we lay down a memorial wreath for that lost lad!!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Is that also referred to as the "MIA" baitfish?


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

There's a wedding I'm supposed to attend that same evening. I haven't determined whether my long-term interests in having a cohesive family life will allow me to: Option 1- skip the wedding and go fishing for the weekend :evil: :cwm27: 
Option 2- try to find a boat I can crew on, then race back exhausted and disheveled to the wedding in the afternoon  .
Option 3- skip fishing and serve as an attractive "Ken" doll on my wife's arm :help:

Team "Go Blue" will have to inform you later.

Butch


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

My woman and I stayed at the InstaLaunch 2 years back and decided to try Matson's last year. We did get a slip at Insta, but were a little disappointed with the shallows on the river and long run to get out. Decided to trailer to the launch at the mouth to save time after that.

The first year, it took us 2 trips to figure out the program on the shelf. One trip skunk, then 4 for 6 later that day. Last year we fished in 160 FOW and did not have to change depth. Banged out a quick limit with 7 kings (1 went back) and a coho in about 2 hrs. 8 for 14 was the total. None over 20#, but ave on the kings was around 16#. Mostly females. No big screamers, but a few hours of fun. Anybody interested in the hot baits.....most of you probably already know!! :lol: 

What were the totals from the past outings? Would that type of catch typically do well? With the abundance of Kings at that time, there probably are not many other species entered. What were the largest fish caught?  

Is it the first 6 fish or can you pick and choose? If you have more than 2 people on the boat can you keep more than 6 fish and enter the best 6? :help: 

We might be interested, but we prefer evening fishing. My bro and his wife will be up with us, but probably will not be into a 5 AM start. Maybe I could hook up with another boat or crew?! :corkysm55


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

There are always a few browns and steelheads in the mix and they really help the point totals. It is six fish, whatever the crew brings in. Generally speaking in order to be in the "hunt" a crew will need three fish in the 20lb+ range with three between 15 and 19 lbs.

In most years the total catch will exceed a 1/2 ton of fish. We go early in the AM because some of the best fishing is just before dawn and the next few hours.

DON'T do the Insta-Launch to Manistee Lake to the Manistee R. and then out the channel run. It is WAY too slow.

For more details on the catch do a Search of past forums using Manistee Labor Day Fun Tournament as your keywords. Look for the Reports and read through them.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

I was unable to find last years results. Can anyone help?


----------



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

WHIT, I and a couply of buddys will be abord the Big Daddy.Will be joining you all in the over throw of last years winners:lol: . sounds like this is just great fun.o ya the bonus:yikes: . aboard the boat is a taxidermist. very good 1 at that i may add.we would like to donate a free mount for the biggest fish of the tourny. just a little something extra if we can.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

MoJoRisin' said:


> I was unable to find last years results. Can anyone help?


That would be interesting. Whit?


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Here is last years results thread. It has finishes up to 3rd place.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=46929


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Umm...I don't have a big boat or fish big lakes, but I would like to come up, so is it legal to go to the local streams for this contest? Or doesn't that count?lol I would like to come up pm me wih info


----------



## karl.d (Nov 20, 2003)

Guys, if I wanted to join the fun and bring a friend with, would that be possible? I feel bad asking for two crew spots but we would be more than happy to help out with gas/beer/snacks/whatever. We wouldn't even need to be on the same boat, although that would be awesome. 

How limited are camping spots near the group? Should I call up to the campground to see about availability? 

I've only heard good things about this outing, and I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Uniborn should be there. He and his buddy James should be mates on my boat. Last time I talked to him he said he was going but that was this spring.

Come on uniborn where are you. I have to see if I can break you off of another big fish.:yikes: :lol:


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

I don't see Butch or the B-5


----------



## uniborn (Aug 30, 2002)

Dont worry Matt, Jimmy and I will be there 2 crew for you! For some reason I have been ignoring this post, thinking it was some other fishing get 2gether, LOL! We will be there though!! I cant wait to pull a few tricks out of my sleeve! Catfishhoge has been graceful enough this year to give up all his secrets to me, his first mate for the west michigan league! Thanks Captain, there is no stopping us this year!! From 3rd to 1st, I can smell it! 
Anyway guys Im really looking forward to seeing you all there. I still havent figured out camping arangements yet. I better get on it I suppose!
uniborn( TROY)


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Whit1

Sorry for the late post been busy fishing.
Adjusted3,SteveArend and HeChris will be fishing on my boat the Toy Box.
Love to haul them St Joe boys around.
Catch a fish drink a beer,catch a fish drink a beer,catch a fish drink a beer.........

Larry


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Larry,
Thanks for the reply! I edited the team list and you are now in....with appropriate commentary!!!... :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

There will be a couple of minor changes in this year's event.

Teams will pay their entry fee AFTER fishing and BEFORE the weigh-in. This will free up members from the responsibility of the early morning money collecting duties so everyone can get out without delay.

Let's eat AFTER the weigh-in and BEFORE the cleaning of fish. This will get us all together at one time. It will speed up the Meet n' Greet part of the event. 

I'd suggest getting ice for coolers to help keep the fish.


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Sounds good to me whit. Hope everyone catches lots of fish and all have a great time. Remember this is a fun event so give all fish info on the radio and lets not keep any secrets. Its make it alot of fun joking around on the radio.
caznik


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Good Idea Whit. Perhaps the cleaning station will be less busy around 3-4 oclock. I would also like to mention this. If anyone of the anglers cleaning fish do not want their salmon eggs/skeins, I would be more than happy to take them off your hands. Looking forward to spending the time with you folks again!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Spanky,
Uhh! I hate to even mention this, but, are there any thoughts ambling aimlessly about that mishchevous head of years about wearing any speedo outfit??


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I've been thinking about this tourney and how most of us seem to fish it with the same, or nearly so, crews. What would you guys think about fishing with different guys on some other day of the weekend, for those of you who will be up here longer than just Saturday.

It would give us a chance to get to know each other for better or worse. It wouldn't be part of the fun tourney, but rather an opportunity to fish with new members. This would be on a volunteer basis only.

What do you guys think?


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

I'll be up early friday morning so it's a possibility I could fish friday afternoon for a few hrs.

One other thing I was thinking about are We going to keep the number of rods used the same as last year.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

DANN09 said:


> One other thing I was thinking about are We going to keep the number of rods used the same as last year.


On the basis of your Muskegon triumph, it has been decreed by the _Powers That Be_ that Team Danno/Whit may use only 3 rods. For 3 hours. And we get to pick your lures. :evil: 

I hope we're limited to 6.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

severus said:


> On the basis of your Muskegon triumph, it has been decreed by the _Powers That Be_ that Team Danno/Whit may use only 3 rods. For 3 hours. And we get to pick your lures. :evil:
> 
> I hope we're limited to 6.


Actually you can limit my number of rods anytime. I'm not the brains behind the outfit in any way, shape or form. That would be the other members of Team Danno. My function is to eat muffins and other foodstuffs at the appropriate time in order to induce strikes.

There is a limit of six rods per boat already in place (see the list of rules on the first page of this thread).


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Whit1 said:


> My function is to eat muffins and other foodstuffs at the appropriate time in order to induce strikes.


Hmmm. We employ a different bodily function on my boat to induce strikes. And it usually works.


----------



## RockBottom (Jul 4, 2004)

Count the B-5/Rockbottom in this time as well, if there is still room

HOPEFULLY NO B.S. like last year! had the boat fixed over winter and she runs PUUUUURRRRTY. 

had the boat out at Ludington last weekend and slayed em. something like 200lbs of fish between two of us, in two days.

trevor


----------



## caznik (Jun 3, 2002)

Nice to here from you B-5
Caznik


----------



## RockBottom (Jul 4, 2004)

caznik said:


> Nice to here from you B-5
> Caznik


Its been a while huh?

Well this year was the first year of my business Trevor's Lawn Care, and with all this rain we have been having, we have been playing catch up quite a bit.

Needless to say, trips to the big water have been few and far between:sad:, but we are always ready for the MANISTEE LABOR DAY FUN TOURNEY!!!Wahoo. :yikes: 

Trevor


----------



## eyecatcher (Feb 2, 2004)

Count us in, Our boat the Pelican. Valerie my first mate and me, Eyecatcher. We will do our best to catch a fish or three. Look forwad to meeting other members of this fine site.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Guys,
Check out the latest list of entries on the previous page. See if I have it right so far.....8-18-04

Donny Boy! You've been AWFULLY quiet lately!!!!!! Do I detect some sneaky conniving, plotting, and other forms of subtrefuge and skullduggery?????? :yikes: :lol:


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

Whit1 said:


> Do I detect some sneaky conniving, plotting, and other forms of subtrefuge and skullduggery?????? :yikes: :lol:


WOW those are some big words that I cannot even pronounce!!! :yikes: Humm, what you up to Don???!!! :evil:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Holy Cow....

I bet Whit had to get the dictionary and thesaurus out for those last couple of posts!!! :evil: :lol: 

Better be careful Whit.... I will sic my puppies on you when we get up there!!  They are awfully good at untying ones shoes right now.... causing one to trip and fall over their shoelaces and go boom!!! :help: :yikes:

By the way.... to answer your question... 
"Sneaky" - Yes
"Conniving" - Yes
"Plotting" - Yes
"and other forms of subtrefuge and skullduggery??????" - Yes & double Yes!!!


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Well Milt it did'nt take a very big hook to catch this last guy. You were right about some of these guys just laying back in the bushes untill the day of the Tourney.


----------



## JEN-BILL-INDY (Aug 20, 2004)

Boat name: JEN-BILL-INDY
Captain: Kenny "the Carp" Glossop 
Partner: Michael J Fox

We Have Not caught a salmon all year but in Manistee we should be able to turn our luck around.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

JEN-BILL-INDY said:


> Boat name: JEN-BILL-INDY
> Captain: Kenny "the Carp" Glossop
> Partner: Michael J Fox
> 
> We Have Not caught a salmon all year but in Manistee we should be able to turn our luck around.


Welcome, Kenny. Good luck in Manistee. You're gonna need it, pal.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Don,
My finely tuned, intellectually superior mind is crammed with a plethora of other such verbiage.


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Why don't you just come out and say it in plain English... in other words... you are just trying to baffle us with your bullsh*t!!   :tdo12: :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Don,
Translation: I know lots n' lots of big words!


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Just as a reminder to everyone... we will still be having the fish fry on Friday evening at campsite #12 at the Insta-Launch campground. Probably starting anywhere from 6:00pm-ish (maybe a bit later) until whenever. This is a NO SALMON/TROUT fish fry!  My girlfriend has a tripod w/ chain to setup over the campfire and a cast iron kettle to hook onto it that we will use for deep frying.

Bring yourself... and some fish to fry. We will have everything there that you need to cook it with. I will bring some extra perch/bluegill/walleye/whitefish. Will also stop at Gordon's food service within the next week or so and get a BIG bag of the Drake's batter mix. You may also bring your own batter mix of course. I will also have a couple/three bottles of cooking oil (I personally like Canola oil)... but if we fry alot of fish... we may have to change it a couple of times. Can also bring anything else you might want to go along with your fish. (chips/beans/salads)

This is to be just a plain ol' BS session (with Spanky there... you KNOW there's going to be alot it too!!  ) around the campfire with some good vittles to eat!! (Can't beat an outdoors Friday night fish fry of perch/bluegill/walleye/whitefish... with a few adult pops to go around... can ya?)

Even for those of you that are going out to fish the evening... we will have the cooking utensils out until 10pm or so... so you can wander over and cook your fish after you get back in.

Come on over and join us... everyone is welcome!!


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

DonP said:


> I will also have a couple/three bottles of cooking oil (I personally like Canola oil)... but if we fry alot of fish... we may have to change it a couple of times.


Don, if needed I can bring a couple bottles of oil along also. Should I bring my propane fish fryer? or will the campfire be enough for everything? I just got some big crappie fillets from Bob (the guy who fished with us saturday) from Mississippi so I'll bring them and some Canadian gills. I'll have around 100 gills to fry up...mmmmm I can taste em now!!! :corkysm55


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

Ben...

Can't hurt to bring the propane fish fryer. Can't use it if you don't bring it along. 

I'm sure the extra fish will get scarfed up by someone!!


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

Team "Go Blue" is in. I have a crew for Saturday. 

I'm also considering the possibility of going up there a couple days early, but I don't have a crew. If you are interested in fishing with me out of Manistee on next Thursday and/or Friday morning, please PM me.

Butch


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Matt,
That's great that you'll once again to take part in this year's gala event.

Guys n' Gals,
I probably won't be able to make this year's tourney. My wife is having surgery up in Traverse City on September 2nd to remove a growth on her pituitary gland. She will be in the hospital for 2-3 days. Rarely are these types of growth malignant. We've known about the possibility of such surgery for about five years. The surgeon suggested that now was the time to take care of it, as its shown a bit of growth since last being checked. Consequently, barring unforseen circumstances, Team Danno will be without their "Muffin Man"....

The surgery was to be either on Sept. 2nd or the 9th, depending on the availability of the doctors involved and the surgery room(s).

I'm sorry for the delay in notifying not only Capt'n Danno, but the rest of you guys, especially Caz, who I had told that I would help him out with the weigh-in stuff. Any help that you can give him would be greatly appreciated.

Trust me, I may be MIA, but I'll be with you in spirit and will work any magic/psychic spell that will dethrone you know who!... I'm not sure if we could continue to hear about "Three-Pete" for another year!!!....:yikes:


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Hey Whit sorry to hear that. :sad: My prayers will include you and the Mrs. stop on down for the weigh in if you can.


----------



## DRAG-N-BALLZ (Apr 12, 2004)

We are sorry to here about your situation and our prayers will be with you also. I'm sure everything will work out ok. We will be sure to dedicate our first fish and first beer to you on our way victory. Our crew will do anything needed to help out at the weigh in. Hope you can make it down for a little while atleast.


----------



## SalmonSlayer (Jan 18, 2000)

DRAG-N-BALLZ said:


> We will be sure to dedicate our first fish and first beer to you on our way victory.


Hey Stein, looks like another Habenero in the mix!!! lol :lol:


----------



## Fishin_girl (Apr 20, 2004)

i know this is kinda short notice but if you guys can find a boat for me i can fish it, i want to go fishing so bad but work has me running around in circles and tell you the truth lately i cant tell up from down. Its been hectic and i need some nice refreshing morning air to clear my head, oh and a nice 25lber wouldnt be bad to do the trick either. only thing is is im gonna need directions. mmmm and my dad will probably want to join in.

Jessi


----------



## MoneyMan11 (Jan 8, 2004)

Reel Obsession will be there and join in as well. Spending Friday-Monday on the water. Little tournament will be a fun way to break up the time and ensure that the box will not be quite as heavy as it would otherwise. :lol: 
Let's hope the waves are finally tolerable and that we get some cold water to bring the fish up. Omega58 and Newks9 will be on board with me.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Well all the hooks are sharpened and the leaders are retied after this weekend, Now it's just waiting :help: 
Figured i'd post this just for S and G's

.THURSDAY...SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. WAVES 2 TO 4 FEET. 
.FRIDAY...SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. WAVES 2 TO 4 FEET.

Not that it makes any diffreence 5 days out but I have to do something related our I'll go crazy waiting :lol:


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

The lineup to date: 8-30-04 (17 Teams)
Team Don Pee's
Team Bluedevil
Team Severus
Team Catfishhoge
Team Danno
Team Drag-N-Ballz
Team Sixshooter
Team Lil Daddy
Team Caznik
Team TroutTracker
Team TGAFish
Team Rat City Hooker
Team Rockbottom/B5
Team Eyecatcher
Team Jen-Bill-Indy
Team Reel Obsession
Team Butch


----------



## Sixshooter (Mar 16, 2003)

Whit I think you forgot Matt and Go Blue.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Six,
Thanks! For some reason I thought Matt was fishing on another team.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Uncle Milty,
Thanks for putting team Butch instaed of "Go Blue". Damn U of M snobs :lol: 
That is unless of course he has changed his reasoning to Blue as in Labatt Blue. I hope he responds on the water to "GO Corn"


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2001)

I thought Whit just figured Team Go Blue was a nonfactor  

As for "Go Corn", I figure that's the call sign for a team from Michigan Agricultural College. Oh, that's right, their cheer is "Grow Beans, Grow Rice", or something like that :lol: 

Butch


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Not to disparage any of our fine state universities, BUT...ya knew something was coming.....at least at MSU they milk their cows, they don't date 'em........:lol: 

Please, no offense intended to any of you guys who happened to marry a UofM grad!!!!


----------



## lil daddy (Jun 24, 2004)

dose anybody know where the after tourny feast going to be.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

The after tourny fiesta will be at ramp site. There is a covered picnic table area between the parking lot and river.


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Look for a big group of the scariest looking people you've ever seen :lol:


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Waves 1 feet or less. Partly cloudy. Low of 60 high of 79 degrees. Stable weather for 5 days. Front moving in on Sunday.  :woohoo1: Good reports coming off the shelf in 130 feet of water 65 down.

I can't believe it. I just can't freakin believe it. I've been knocking on wood since 5am this morning


----------



## Fishin_girl (Apr 20, 2004)

still looking for a boat, but if we cant get on one if we catch them out of the mouth of the river can we still join the tourny? my dad and i are gonna fish either way but if we could join in the festivities that would be great.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Fishin_girl said:


> still looking for a boat, but if we cant get on one if we catch them out of the mouth of the river can we still join the tourny? my dad and i are gonna fish either way but if we could join in the festivities that would be great.


I'm not sure if anyone has room for two crew members, I doubt it.

Yes, you could still enter the tourney if you fish off the piers. I would suggest that you get out there at roughly 5AM and cast, using glow in the dark lures. You might also set a rod or two out with large floating spawn bags....golf ball size bags are NOT too big.....and/or an inflated nightcrawler or one that is on a floating jig. Of course, a long handled net is also needed.

The teams will be meeting in the launch parking lot's SE corner at about 11AM for the weigh in. Just look for a large group of people having fun. We will be eating at the Lions' Club "pavilion" which is located off the SW corner of the parking lot not far from the stub pier (south side of the channel).


----------



## RockBottom (Jul 4, 2004)

what channel are we using this year to moniter? I am headed up right now from college, so i probably wont see the response, but for everyone else. I can always flip back and forth and call for the tourney.


Trevor


----------



## Fishin_girl (Apr 20, 2004)

awesome my dad and i will be there then, sounds like fun and we will see you all tomorrow morning.


----------

